# Anyone have experience with a Woodmizer LX25?



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm very close to bitting the bullet and ordering a Wood Mizer LX25 bandsaw mill. Planning on the upgraded 9.5 motor and one 5 foot bed extension. Anyone have any experience with this mill or experience with Wood Mizer?

https://woodmizer.com/Store/Shop/Portable-Sawmills/LX25-Portable-Sawmill


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Also I've heard mixed things about woodmizer bandsaw blades. Should I buy a few from them or does anyone else have recommendations on another brand


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

A friend of mine has one. He works it like a rented mule. Woodmizer makes good stuff. No input on the blades although I'll ask him what he uses next time I see him.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

My old buddy, now deceased, had one. He worked it hard and did little maintenance, and it just kept running. The only issue we ever had with it was that when the blade got dull, it tended to wander and not give us flat cuts. So, keep some sharp blades on hand. Also, it would be best to kept it under a roof of some sort, to keep it out of the weather.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't have any experience with one but I have dreamed about owning one most of my adult life!


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm really wanting to build a small barn and figured I'd use the mill to build it and then house it under a lean to off the side of the barn so that it would b out of the weather. 
Foghorn, if you friend has any input on the blades that would help


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

When I was dreaming about owning one I also looked at the Timberking and the Norwood mills. An inherent problem with the Woodmizer is that it piles the sawdust in your walking path. With the Norwood the operator is located on the other side of the mill. They all have their pros and cons.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> I'm really wanting to build a small barn and figured I'd use the mill to build it and then house it under a lean to off the side of the barn so that it would b out of the weather.
> Foghorn, if you friend has any input on the blades that would help
> 
> - JCamp


He said he mostly uses the bi-metal 10 degree blades by Woodmizer for the mostly softwood he cuts but also has a couple of their carbide blades for hard maple and similar woods which are quite a bit pricier. He did say he was going to eventually try the Starrett blades as well.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I just bought an LX55 with the 14hp engine and it came with one 10 degree blade that's worked well for both soft and hardwood thus far. I also picked up fifteen of the 9 degree blades that are supposedly better for hardwood which I'll be cutting primarily. Overall I'm pleased with the mill as I expected I would be but there were several small QA issues that appear to be a function of understaffing or working too quickly. The biggest immediate PITA is the water bottle doesn't vent so once it's under a vacuum, it stops flowing.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

I appreciate the update bignlockyeti. I picked my mill up the Friday before last. I poured concrete for a slab last Monday. I've been working to much to be able to even strip the forms off. Hopefully I'll get to do it this coming weekend and set up the mill.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm trying to make mine a little more portable and given the bed section design, that's going to entail making a pretty robust subframe, likely out of 2" × 5" tube steel. I've got it setup in my backyard now which is far from ideal but it's nice to step into the cool house for a break but what wood I have to cut, I have to haul from my property. I'd prefer to use it up there, especially since that's where lumber will be air dried under tarp but it's a pain in the butt to move as is, then I have too much time in getting it leveled. Despite not being too far away, I'm really not comfortable leaving it basically in the woods either. I'm developing a plan as to where I'll put it up there permanently after we build a house up there (years away). In the mean time I also have a bunch of walnut, oak, cherry, poplar, pine, hackberry, maple & cedar at my parents place 80 minutes south of me, along with plenty of lumber storage area too. The mill can spend quite a while down there but then it's harder for me to access my new toy.


----------

